# 2005 Ram 1500 running hot with plow on



## famouslee99gt (Nov 6, 2006)

The dealership I work at part time has a '05 Ram 1500 with an Blizzard LT8000 plow and driving it any long distance, the truck will start running hot unless the plow is almost touching the ground. Just curious if others have temp issues or maybe it's a truck issue or the plow design is deflecting air too much


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

All of the above. Except for my Ford with Boss v plow.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

famouslee99gt;1258060 said:


> The dealership I work at part time has a '05 Ram 1500 with an Blizzard LT8000 plow and driving it any long distance, the truck will start running hot unless the plow is almost touching the ground. Just curious if others have temp issues or maybe it's a truck issue or the plow design is deflecting air too much


Yup the plow has to be set pretty low, but try angling it to one side, that might help alittle. i think there was a guy on here who put at e fan in his 1500 to help with this problem. or you could just take the plow off before you go on the highway.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

I have to shut the overdrive off which i do most of the time anyway when it's weighted down with sand and a plow. If I try and run down the road with overdrive on it will heat right up. Shut overdrive off and I could drive as long as I want to.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

mine overheats all the time when on the hw.. turn the plow all the way to the right. works every time for me


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Mine did the same thing always angled tha plow to the right it would help some and still ran high temps also tried
1. Changed thermostat 3 times
2. Removed cooling radiator for ac pressure washed radiator
3 flushed radiaror
4. Changed all hoses for coolant system
And still ran hot about 220 to 230
Blown my trans (had no reverse)
5. Blown radiator replaced with brand new one
After trans was rebuilt temp runs 190


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Tell him to go to his blizzard dealer and buy one of these. Then charge him 89 for a diagnostic fee.

http://www.fencemasters.com/snowplows/airfoil.html
note they show it on a Dodge


----------



## famouslee99gt (Nov 6, 2006)

This Dodge is something that they are going to put the least bit of money into because they are never going to be able to get it back out...long story short, someone that hadn't paid their taxes and then traded the truck in and the state has a lien on the title and the dealership will never get a title. The truck will run fine around town, it's those highway speeds that get the truck when the blade is on.

They need to take that junk Blizzard plow and throw it off a cliff. Anybody could take tin and make a plow out of it. The moldboard is all bent to crap and all it's used for is a car dealer parking lot...they even managed to bow the cutting edge in the middle.


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

Put a different cluch fan on it and get it over with, 100.00 bucks and thst ffixed it for my 05 rsm....


----------

